# The Akatsuki vs The Spriggan 12



## rickthenick (Feb 8, 2018)

The ten akatsuki members from Naruto vs the 12 spriggan from Fairy Tail. All of the 6 pains are on the battlefield.

-This is the Akatsuki from thr start of shippuden

No zeref

R1 Speed unequal

R2 Speed equal

Bloodlusted and no morals

No knowledge or prep

Who wins?


----------



## Keishin (Feb 8, 2018)

It will be

August
Eileen
Larcade
Brandish

Dimaria with hax

vs

Pein
Itachi

Not sure where Obito sits at DC wise but he can't use Kamui against the spriggan.

While rest get taken out in the crossfires for sure

I'll go with Spriggan although they don't have any useful abilities for countering chibaki tensai if it comes down to that. Maybe August had something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## svengali (Feb 8, 2018)

Keishin said:


> It will be
> 
> August
> Eileen
> ...


Brandish can counter Chibaku Tensei with her magic.


----------



## Jikuu (Feb 8, 2018)

Eileen solo


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 8, 2018)

@Keishin August has a crippling weakness against any form of "Tool Magic", meaning any kind of Magic that comes from a tool is one he cannot copy.  In the case of the Akatsuki, that's Deidara, Sasori, Konan, and Kisame's Samehada.

Also recall that the Akatsuki in pairs are able to take on and defeat the Island-level Bijuu.

In the case of Obito, his access to Senju DNA from White Zetsu mean he can maintain Izanagi for a full ten minutes.  

In addition, Larcade won't work on  Obito, Sasori or the Six Pains at least, because Sasori is a puppet, Obito a virgin, and the Pains are corpses.

Also, if we are going with bloodlust, that means immediate Genjutsu from both Obito and Itachi.  And as I recall, the _Fairy Tail _setting has little to no experience with the kind of techniques involved in Genjutsu.


----------



## svengali (Feb 8, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> @Keishin August has a crippling weakness against any form of "Tool Magic", meaning any kind of Magic that comes from a tool is one he cannot copy.  In the case of the Akatsuki, that's Deidara, Sasori, Konan, and Kisame's Samehada.
> 
> Also recall that the Akatsuki in pairs are able to take on and defeat the Island-level Bijuu.
> 
> ...


The Spriggan side isn't outmatched. The Akatsuki has no counter to Dimaria's timestop, Brandish's magic and Neihart summoning their past ennemies.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

I would say the Spriggans take this, with better stats


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

Is this strongest version? If not Spriggan should mid-diff beat them. If yes Obito and Itachi solos verse.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 8, 2018)

svengali said:


> The Spriggan side isn't outmatched. The Akatsuki has no counter to Dimaria's timestop, Brandish's magic and Neihart summoning their past ennemies.



Except for these things:

1. The scenario for this battle is bloodlust, meaning nothing stops Obito or Itachi from casting Genjutsu from the get-go, which only requires eye-contact for them to use, and is helped by the fact both Sharingan and Rinnegan users can observe the flow of energy within one's body and so figure out when someone is about to do something.  Aided by the fact that Itachi and Obito are both faster than DiMaria.

2. Brandish's magic does in fact have a limit that involves not being able to affect anyone of a certain level of power, and she needs to be in contact with something to shrink or expand them, IIRC.  

3. Neinhart's Summons are all weaker than the original, and anyone he could summon would be someone the Akatsuki already defeated or killed.  And given this battle is "no morals" as well, it wouldn't matter what connection the Akatsuki had with the summoned dead.

4. The Akatsuki in pairs are able to defeat and capture the Island-level Bijuu and Jinchuriki, which scales them above most of the Spriggan 12.


----------



## svengali (Feb 8, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Except for these things:
> 
> 1. The scenario for this battle is bloodlust, meaning nothing stops Obito or Itachi from casting Genjutsu from the get-go, which only requires eye-contact for them to use, and is helped by the fact both Sharingan and Rinnegan users can observe the flow of energy within one's body and so figure out when someone is about to do something.  Aided by the fact that Itachi and Obito are both faster than DiMaria.
> 
> ...


Actually Brandish doesn't need to be in contact with anything to use it.
Dimaria has also stated that Brandish's magic works on internal organs.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 8, 2018)

I have to say that the Spriggan 12 wins..


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Is this strongest version? If not Spriggan should mid-diff beat them. If yes Obito and Itachi solos verse.


Oh, wait OBD Rules says unless specified you would use the most powerful version of that character. So Jubbito, Edo everyone except Kisame, Nagato, and Konan? Deidara Solos LOL.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Oh, wait OBD Rules says unless specified you would use the most powerful version of that character. So Jubbito, Edo everyone except Kisame, Nagato, and Konan? Deidara Solos LOL.


Begone troll. You know what I mean when I said Akatsuki.


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Begone troll. You know what I mean when I said Akatsuki.


U never clarified which version? So which one is it? But more that I think about it Tobi solos.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Oh, wait OBD Rules says unless specified you would use the most powerful version of that character. So Jubbito, Edo everyone except Kisame, Nagato, and Konan? Deidara Solos LOL.



If Juubi Obito is out of the equation, then the "strongest Obito" would be the one controlling the Six Paths Jinchuriki (meaning six of the nine Tailed Beasts).


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> U never clarified which version? So which one is it? But more that I think about it Tobi solos.



I specified it you happy now?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 8, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> I specified it you happy now?



Tobi may still solo.  Obito is "Tobi" all the way to the point when his mask his broken and identity revealed, a circumstance which includes both having a Rinnegan and control over the six Edo Tensei Jinchuriki.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

if it is strongest then that is a different story


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Tobi may still solo.  Obito is "Tobi" all the way to the point when his mask his broken and identity revealed, a circumstance which includes both having a Rinnegan and control over the six Edo Tensei Jinchuriki.


I thought Kabuto was the reason he was able to get the Edo Jinchuriki. Orochimaru isn't here either so that's a no.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 8, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Tobi may still solo.  Obito is "Tobi" all the way to the point when his mask his broken and identity revealed, a circumstance which includes both having a Rinnegan and control over the six Edo Tensei Jinchuriki.


Lol this feels silly I thought when I said Akatsuki it was pretty straightforward on what I meant.


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> if it is strongest then that is a different story


Not really. Nagato can still summon Gedo Statue. Which can do this


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 8, 2018)

Ok so in my Original post I specified that this is the Akatsuki from the start of shippuden. Idk how more specific I can get.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Not really. Nagato can still summon Gedo Statue. Which can do this



It's not like the Spriggans are just going to stand there and let that happen.


----------



## Ssjloke (Feb 8, 2018)

soul fuckery is one both sides anyways


----------



## Keishin (Feb 8, 2018)

The Gedo is fodder and needs Bijuu chakra to do shit anyway.

Tobi cant habe the rinnegan if pein does either..


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

Also if they are at their strongest, the bodies cannot exist since Nagato would have all the six path powers.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 8, 2018)

So Akatsuki members need to get gimped really bad so that  the FT might have a chance at beating them.
That should tell you how good this matchup is.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

The only ones gimped is Juubi Obito and Nagato


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Tobi cant habe the rinnegan if pein does either..



yea OBD don't care about that kind of shit.



That's why we can have Juubito, Juudara, Kaguya, and the Juubi in the same thread all at the same time.

That's also why we can have Omegamon, Imperialdramon, Imperialdramon Fighter Mode and Imperialdramon Paladin Mode fight with each other if we wanted to.

or have all the Sentai ranger  and Gokaiger at their full strength existing in the same thread.


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

Keishin said:


> The Gedo is fodder and needs Bijuu chakra to do shit anyway.
> 
> Tobi cant habe the rinnegan if pein does either..


How is it fodder? Nagato did the soul-sucking attack when Akatsuki was recently formed which means no Bijuu.

Tobi doesn't need rinnegan to solo. None of them can get through his Kamui lol


----------



## Keishin (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> How is it fodder? Nagato did the soul-sucking attack when Akatsuki was recently formed which means no Bijuu.
> 
> Tobi doesn't need rinnegan to solo. None of them can get through his Kamui lol


Why do you think that's soul sucking when it can be just chakra sucking?
He can't even use kamui against the spriggan...


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Why do you think that's soul sucking when it can be just chakra sucking?
> He can't even use kamui against the spriggan...


What? How is that chakra but here is a scan of what a soul looks like in Naruto


Why can't he use kamui against the spriggan? They are def for hax that ignores durability? But Kamui isn't even needed. From my knowledge, no one from Fairy tail has resistance to techniques like Genjutsu. So he can just use Kamui as a defensive option.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

unless someone could kill him without being detected or negates intangibility or can't do anything to stop it.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 8, 2018)

The Ningendo is specifically described as being able to soul fuck people. If any more evidence is needed, Nagato also has the outer path which is another soul-related ability.
Leave it to Keishin do downplay Nardo.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

Gedo statue was never used again from that point till the war arc. besides the soul rip can be resisted


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 8, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> So Akatsuki members need to get gimped really bad so that  the FT might have a chance at beating them.
> That should tell you how good this matchup is.


Lol what? All I said is that we are using the Akatsuki from the start of shippuden because apparently by just saying "The Akatsuki" isn't very specific. I actually nerfed the Spriggan too by not giving them Zeref.


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Gedo statue was never used again from that point till the war arc. besides the soul rip can be resisted


Yea resisted by Naruto only because of him being an Uzumaki and a Jinchuriki and this technique has shown that it can rip souls instantly unlike human path. So yea, unless you got better genes on ur side or continental level monster, helping you. You are fucked


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 8, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Akatsuki from the start of shippuden


That's even more stupid and vague beacause at the "start of shipuuden" only Itachi ,Kisame,Deidara and Sasori were introduced. The rest of the Akatsuki were introduced well after the begining of Shipuuden.


----------



## Ssjloke (Feb 8, 2018)

jacob claps


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Yea resisted by Naruto only because of him being an Uzumaki and a Jinchuriki and this technique has shown that it can rip souls instantly unlike human path. So yea, unless you got better genes on ur side or continental level monster, helping you. You are fucked



continental? wha? besides it's been shown that wizards can resist soul rip during tartarus arc.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Gedo statue was never used again from that point till the war arc. besides the soul rip can be resisted



Doesn't really matter if it is used once or a thousand times..

 we had lot of fiction where an ability is only used once and we don't discount them just because of that.

we even have abilities that is only used once and people had hanged that over to try and trample the other series from clearing the verse Yamamoto(Zanka no Tachi), Vegeta (Suicide explosion), Cell (Suicide explosion) to name a few.

Non suicide attempts.
Nappa's 2 finger blast, Itachi's single finger illusion.

ultimate ability that's used once.
Gokaiger summoning every possible Sentai Mecha.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Doesn't really matter if it is used once or a thousand times..
> 
> we had lot of fiction where an ability is only used once and we don't discount them just because of that.
> 
> ...



Yamamoto's bankai is not something he can use on a whim, Cell was straight up arrogant thinking he can win without suicide again. I doubt that Nappa would win with just his fingers which proven right at the end. 

besides The Gedo statue is used for housing bijuus, the Akatsuki do not want something like that all the time be out in the open when enemies stronger than them would kill them. besides that why didn't they just attacked konoha before shippuden even started, with their powers there would have been no problem, then the rest would follow suit.


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

Ssjloke said:


> jacob claps


Tobi teleports everyone back....Next time he tries this Tobi will put him in a genjutsu than kills him.
No one is FT can even touch him due to his type of intangibility.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 8, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> That's even more stupid and vague beacause at the "start of shipuuden" only Itachi ,Kisame,Deidara and Sasori were introduced. The rest of the Akatsuki were introduced well after the begining of Shipuuden.


Do you guys really want me to list the Akatsuki because I don't know what your not understanding.


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Yamamoto's bankai is not something he can use on a whim, Cell was straight up arrogant thinking he can win without suicide again. I doubt that Nappa would win with just his fingers which proven right at the end.
> 
> besides The Gedo statue is used for housing bijuus, the Akatsuki do not want something like that all the time be out in the open when enemies stronger than them would kill them. besides that why didn't they just attacked konoha before shippuden even started, with their powers there would have been no problem, then the rest would follow suit.


hahaha. No one from Fairy tail has the DC to harm the statue.


----------



## Ssjloke (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Tobi teleports everyone back....Next time he tries this Tobi will put him in a genjutsu than kills him.
> No one is FT can even touch him due to his type of intangibility.


irene enchants their robes with explosives. naruto natural durability is pure ass cheeks. tobi himself was forced to izanagi over paper bombs

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Yamamoto's bankai is not something he can use on a whim, Cell was straight up arrogant thinking he can win without suicide again. I doubt that Nappa would win with just his fingers which proven right at the end.
> 
> besides The Gedo statue is used for housing bijuus, the Akatsuki do not want something like that all the time be out in the open when enemies stronger than them would kill them. besides that why didn't they just attacked konoha before shippuden even started, with their powers there would have been no problem, then the rest would follow suit.



it doesn't matter if it can instant kill their opponent, or win with it or not.

the ability is usable, and have been used before then it will be used.

 that's literally all there is to it. As for you complaining about not liking it, we fucking don't care.



OMGMAN said:


> besides The Gedo statue is used for housing bijuus, the Akatsuki do not want something like that all the time be out in the open when enemies stronger than them would kill them. besides that why didn't they just attacked konoha before shippuden even started, with their powers there would have been no problem, then the rest would follow suit.



Obd doesn't really care about this shit. We aren't here to write a story nor to tell them.

We are here to give fights to characters.. It doesn't matter what implication it would have in their goals.

 this is a battledome not a manga, novel or fanfiction website.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

@shade0180 ok, when have i complained? and no, that is not what this is about, that is just PIS otherwise if it is used when there is no reason to use them.



Affectugender said:


> hahaha. No one from Fairy tail has the DC to harm the statue.



High and God tiers can defeat the statue


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

Ssjloke said:


> irene enchants their robes with explosives. naruto natural durability is pure ass cheeks. tobi himself was forced to izanagi over paper bombs


Tobi goes intangible again. Also using Konan as an example. Paper bombs? Plz lol, That technique cost over 600 billion paper bombs and the explosion lasting over 10 minutes. Don't bring up a technique that is directly meant to counter Obito which took decades to prepare.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

Jacob can tag intangible people.


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Jacob can tag intangible people.


Obito Intangibility is literally him moving his body into a different dimension. Its not the same unless you can prove Jacob attacks can travel dimensions.


OMGMAN said:


> High and God tiers can defeat the statue



Uh looking at OBD profiles Sppringan best DC caps around island level. So no.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> hat is just PIS otherwise if it is used when there is no reason to use them.



 and? we don't care about PIS, CIS, or WIS..


----------



## Ssjloke (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Tobi goes intangible again. Also using Konan as an example. Paper bombs? Plz lol, That technique cost over 600 billion paper bombs and the explosion lasting over 10 minutes. Don't bring up a technique that is directly meant to counter Obito which took decades to prepare.


no knowledge pal. he wouldn't even know when to phase. irene enchants clothing from a distance. there's no warning or projectile. moreover time stop negates that


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 8, 2018)

Friendly advice. Ignore  ASSMAN. He doesn't care about the consensus and the agreed levels for FT characters. He only cares about his headcannon or wank.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ssjloke said:


> he wouldn't even know when to phase.



doesn't really matter his phasing is fully automatic.

only time it got breach was with Minato.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Obito Intangibility is literally him moving his body into a different dimension. Its not the same unless you can prove Jacob attacks can travel dimensions.
> 
> Uh looking at OBD profiles Sppringan best DC caps around island level. So no.



His magic is spatial magic and involves attacking that which cannot be interacted, so it would qualify for intang bypassing.

Irene, August and Larcade scale higher than that.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> doesn't really matter his phasing is fully automatic.
> 
> only time it got breach was with Minato.



you forgot when he tried to tag Naruto but failed, he has to do it manually


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> you forgot when he tried to tag Naruto but failed, he has to do it manually


he has to use it manually offensively. defensively he didn't need to.


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> His magic is spatial magic and involves attacking that which cannot be interacted, so it would qualify for intang bypassing.
> 
> Irene, August and Larcade scale higher than that.


No it wouldn't. To touch Obito inside his Kamui Jacob literally has to bypass dimensions.


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 8, 2018)

Show me a single feat of Fairy tail intangibility working like Kamui and I will believe you. Cause right now Tobi solos.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

Obito has portions of his body which can be interacted if said means can hit those means in that dimension, also his intangibility could only last for five minutes at a time.

We don't even know if he is immune to intangibility bypassing abilities, we only saw him damaged by exploiting his weaknesses, no one had shown intangibility negation.

Actually Jacob can do hit him like he hit Mavis who also indirectly harmed her real body in another location


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 8, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Yamamoto's bankai is not something he can use on a whim



Yamamoto can use his Bankai whenever.  He just doesn't because he could burn down the entire Soul Society with his power.  Such restrictions don't apply to a vs. battle, however.



OMGMAN said:


> besides The Gedo statue is used for housing bijuus, the Akatsuki do not want something like that all the time be out in the open when enemies stronger than them would kill them. besides that why didn't they just attacked konoha before shippuden even started, with their powers there would have been no problem, then the rest would follow suit.



Same goes for here.  In a vs. battle, a blood-lusted Akatsuki would use whatever means at their disposal in the fight, which includes the Gedo Mazo for Nagato, as he is its summoner.  

There is no substance in arguing "what if?" scenarios just to attempt to down-play the Akatsuki, especially when one considers the fact that the Akatsuki have twice attacked Villages directly for the Jinchuriki within in-canon.  The first time, Deidara was able to capture Gaara by overwhelming him with an explosion that would have destroyed the village.  The second time, Pain successfully laid waste to all of Konohagakure with just the Six Paths of Pain.

Also, the "why not just attack Konoha before Shippuden starts" only shows another case of your annoying ignorance (especially from someone who "claims" to have read the series).  They didn't attack Konoha during the time-skip because not only was Naruto not there, but they also needed to seal the Nine-Tails _*last*_ or else its Chakra would break the statue.  As Pain demonstrated, it was not about "enemies stronger than them".  

Hell, there is also the fact that a number of the villages _*employed*_ the services of the Akatsuki, and the Akatsuki only became trouble for them after they started collecting the Tailed Beasts.

But again, plot does not apply to a vs. battle where the Akatsuki is blood-lusted and out in full force.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 8, 2018)

not the point, at all

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 8, 2018)

It depends on wether DiMaria can allow other people to move in her timestop or if Jason Statham can BFR the ninjas before they blast him.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2018)

Im pretty sure dimaria can Control who moves in her time stop given she is the God Slayer of time and the host of a time god herself.
Her time stop has arguably better feats and Backed up context than zeref himself (who could selectively resist and choose people to resist It) although she did lose to ultear own time Magic


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2018)

Obito and Itachi genjutsus them all to kill themselves


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 9, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Im pretty sure dimaria can Control who moves in her time stop given she is the God Slayer of time and the host of a time god herself.
> Her time stop has arguably better feats and Backed up context than zeref himself (who could selectively resist and choose people to resist It) although she did lose to ultear own time Magic



Dimaria is not a god slayer, just a take over user of a god soul. And it's not that she lost to Ultear magic, just a form or counter to give a few people a fighting chance


----------



## Keishin (Feb 9, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Dimaria is not a god slayer, just a take over user of a god soul. And it's not that she lost to Ultear magic, just a form or counter to give a few people a fighting chance


obviously she lost to her magic


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

How does Akatsuki handle Dimaria freezing time?


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Show me a single feat of Fairy tail intangibility working like Kamui and I will believe you. Cause right now Tobi solos.


This is a good point, Spriggan has no way of harming Obito and stoping him from being sucked into his eye.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 9, 2018)

FT don't have to have intangibility counter all they need to have is space/time ability negation which they do.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 9, 2018)

Keishin said:


> obviously she lost to her magic



She lost to an empowered God Slayer Chelia. All Ultear did was let Wendy and the others move again


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 9, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> She lost to an empowered God Slayer Chelia. All Ultear did was let Wendy and the others move again


For once, he is not wrong. Ultear just let them move and then used Third Origin to power up Chelia. She did fuck all otherwise.

Jacob punching a disembodied soul is pretty good, and August has time/space counter magic that prevents people from using space/time shit around him.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 9, 2018)

You mean most often not wrong, but I will let it slide


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes you did, but thank you for understanding none the less


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 9, 2018)

See, that's what you get for not ignoring that toxic waste of skin

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyway seeing as TYPE-Rey is trolling now, The Spriggans would take this


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 9, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> See, that's what you get for not ignoring that toxic waste of skin


thats an insult to toxic wastes of skin


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 9, 2018)

Guess toxic wastes like TYPE stick together


----------



## Affectugender (Feb 9, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Anyway seeing as TYPE-Rey is trolling now, The Spriggans would take this


What? What is stopping Tobi from Genjutsu and ending it from the start??? Considering he can just wait out any kind of things thrown at him and he doesn't even have to come close to any combatants

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 9, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> What? What is stopping Tobi from Genjutsu and ending it from the start??? Considering he can just wait out any kind of things thrown at him and he doesn't even have to come close to any combatants



The same reason why nothing would stop Dimaria from stopping time from the start. Besides even genjutsu would not be effective on machines


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 9, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> What? What is stopping Tobi from Genjutsu and ending it from the start??? Considering he can just wait out any kind of things thrown at him and he doesn't even have to come close to any combatants


A) he has to activate his sharingan and B) he has to look them in the eye. Dimaria only needs to click her teeth to stop time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 9, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> A) he has to activate his sharingan and B) he has to look them in the eye. Dimaria only needs to click her teeth to stop time.



Except we know that the Age Seal can be resisted, as in the case of END.  Anyone just has to be stronger than Chronos in order to resist Age Seal, and anyone able to distort/manipulate space and time.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 9, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Except we know that the Age Seal can be resisted, as in the case of END.  Anyone just has to be stronger than Chronos in order to resist Age Seal, and anyone able to distort/manipulate space and time.


No you have to have resistance to time stop. END was built with it cause it was the strongest demon made to kill Zeref and hes got timestop.

We dont apply dbz logic to hax shit


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 9, 2018)

And END was stated to be capable of surpassing the power of gods, nothing indicating resistance


----------



## Alita (Feb 9, 2018)

Akatsuki rapes hard with speed not equal. Multiple members can solo. 

Even with speed equal they still win especially if they all are at their strongest.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Daio (Feb 10, 2018)

Spriggan should body.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> A) he has to activate his sharingan and B) he has to look them in the eye. Dimaria only needs to click her teeth to stop time.


His sharingan is always activated..........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 10, 2018)

Doesn’t mean it is going to help


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 10, 2018)

The World said:


> His sharingan is always activated..........


He doesnt just start with it activated. He has to turn them on, its not an always on thing since it saps his stamina


----------



## Keishin (Feb 10, 2018)

Ah I forgot, Summoning won't work either, so even if you gave Obito the rinnegan as well it won't matter.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2018)

Honestly don't see beginning of Shippuden Akatsuki winning this. Especially when Dimaria's timestop could potentially solo. You could make a case for Nagato maybe, but I don't think Pein would scale to Sasuke's Rinnagan that has timestop resistance.....


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 10, 2018)

I don’t think it was time stop resistence as Momoshiki died after boruto’s attack


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> He doesnt just start with it activated. He has to turn them on, its not an always on thing since it saps his stamina


What? Almost every appearance as Tobi he has it on

thats standard equip for him.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 10, 2018)

It can be deactivated at times


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 10, 2018)

The World said:


> What? Almost every appearance as Tobi he has it on
> 
> thats standard equip for him.


And? Its a technique, standard equipment doesnt mean he starts a fight with it on. It has to be manually activated. even fucking God Sasuke has his sharingan deactivated sometimes.


----------



## Juan (Feb 10, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> I actually nerfed the Spriggan too by not giving them Zeref.


Except Zeref isn't a spriggan


----------



## CrownedEagle (Feb 10, 2018)

Since they are all bloodlusted and have no knowledge, Spriggan 12 bury Akatsuki really hard, Itachi is their only real problem and he have only two eyes... so


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2018)

It was timestop. Boruto himself said it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 10, 2018)

Foxve said:


> It was timestop. Boruto himself said it.


And? Sasuke couldnt move during it anyway and Pain/Nagato wouldnt scale since its not even his rinnegan


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 10, 2018)

Even boruto couldn’t move, he wasn’t sure if it was time stop, besides if it was, Sasuke didn’t really show resists or movement in that moment


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> And? Sasuke couldnt move during it anyway and Pain/Nagato wouldnt scale since its not even his rinnegan



He turns to look at them. And even if he couldn't he still has genjutsu via eye. 

Also I said Nagato was the only one you MIGHT be able to make a case for.....



OMGMAN said:


> Even boruto couldn’t move, he wasn’t sure if it was time stop, besides if it was, Sasuke didn’t really show resists or movement in that moment


 
Did you not see him turn to look at his dad then back again when Momo appeared in front of him? He only couldn't move when Momo surprised him.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 10, 2018)

Foxve said:


> He turns to look at them. And even if he couldn't he still has genjutsu via eye.
> 
> Also I said Nagato was the only one you MIGHT be able to make a case for.....
> 
> ...


I don’t recall sasuke turning tbh


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2018)

When Boruto yells for his dad and sees him frozen in time, you can see Sasuke looking in Naruto's direction. Then when Momo's talking to Boruto he's looking right at them.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 10, 2018)

Foxve
Did you not see him turn to look at his dad then back again when Momo appeared in front of him? He only couldn't move when Momo surprised him.

I saw that he did move but that was after momo revealed himself. And Sasuke did not move his eyes at all during that moment of exchange of words


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2018)

Sasuke was looking in Naruto's direction in one panel while time was frozen. Then up at Boruto while time was still frozen in another panel.....


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 10, 2018)

I believe that was from a different angle, if he did see them talking he would not stay quiet, he devoted his later years to stopping the impending doom that threatens them all and his fanily


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2018)

In the very next chapter Sasuke says he was watching


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 11, 2018)

I think an interesting question would be what would happen to Obito if he tries to go back to Earth from Kamui while time is frozen.

Also I wouldn't really use Sasuske being able to see through momoshiki's time freeze as a reason why the pains would be able to see through it. Keep in mind that Sasuske's rinnegan is unique to him because he got it directly from Hogoromo. So to say that the pains could see through the time freeze when they don't even technically have rinnegan but rinnegan being projected into their eyes is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 11, 2018)

Even if Sasuke saw, he didn’t do anything


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> I think an interesting question would be what would happen to Obito if he tries to go back to Earth from Kamui while time is frozen.
> 
> Also I wouldn't really use Sasuske being able to see through momoshiki's time freeze as a reason why the pains would be able to see through it. Keep in mind that Sasuske's rinnegan is unique to him because he got it directly from Hogoromo. So to say that the pains could see through the time freeze when they don't even technically have rinnegan but rinnegan being projected into their eyes is a bit of a stretch.



Yeah. That's why I said that MAYBE you could make a case for Nagato only (possibly Madara).




OMGMAN said:


> Even if Sasuke saw, he didn’t do anything



PIS


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 11, 2018)

Funny, isn't it?  How Time Manipulation has to carry the entire Fairy Tail team. 

If Sasuke's own Rinnegan could observe and note that Momoshiki used a technique to stop the flow of time, it would not be outside the possibility it is an ability all Rinnegan would possess, given their connection to Yin-Yang.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 11, 2018)

also considering all rinnegan ability are the same for everyone unlike the Sharingan.

Also out of all the characters in the series pain literally has the best and most complete showing of what Rinnegan can do.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

Sasuke’s is Different so there is no reason it should carry over to ones that don’t have it.

Foxve, there is no such thing as PIS in crossover battles


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

While that's true, you have to remember that each Pein body can only do one of the main abilities. Also, Nagato had the original rinnagan and used some ability that we still don't know to give copy's of it to corpses. So we don't know if any of them would have the power of a real pair.....


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Foxve, there is no such thing as PIS in crossover battles



 

Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

It was stated in this thread that story has nothing to do with battle performance so pis will not do in this matter


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Even if Sasuke saw, he didn’t do anything





OMGMAN said:


> Sasuke’s is Different so there is no reason it should carry over to ones that don’t have it.
> 
> Foxve, there is no such thing as PIS in crossover battles





OMGMAN said:


> It was stated in this thread that story has nothing to do with battle performance so pis will not do in this matter



Sasuke is not in this battle. So once again, wtf are you talking about? 

I was answering you question why Sasuke didn't do anything in the manga even though he saw what was happening.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

Even if he could see but couldn't move, he couldn't do anything. Because no one here has time resistance to stop dimaria


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 12, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Funny, isn't it?  How Time Manipulation has to carry the entire Fairy Tail team.


Idk they still have guys like august Irene and neinhart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

The only ones neinhart would effect is Pein and Konan. And even then, it wouldn't take them long to see through the his bullshit power and waste him. 



OMGMAN said:


> Even if he could see but couldn't move, he couldn't do anything. Because no one here has time resistance to stop dimaria



Didn't I pretty much say this in my first post of the thread?   

And yes he could move.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

He did not move at all from what we saw, he was aware of that before the time stop happen from when I reread it, he just had awareness, not movement of any notion to indicate this, he admitted that it felt like time stopped.

Also Neinhart can effect people just that when they are of a certain level like Spriggans they get substantially reduced in power


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> He did not move at all from what we saw, he was aware of that before the time stop happen from when I reread it, he just had awareness, not movement of any notion to indicate this, he admitted that it felt like time stopped.
> 
> Also Neinhart can effect people just that when they are of a certain level like Spriggans they get substantially reduced in power



When Boruto saw Sasuke he was looking in Naruto's direction while time was stopped. Then when Momo was talking directly to Bolt Sasuke was looking up at them.

Neinhart just bring's back pseudo versions of important people from a person's past correct? None of the people he'd make would be strong enough to beat or rattle them. 

They are Ninja ( well, somewhat ). They're used to this kind of shit. Itachi massacred his clan remember?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

we know he was already looking at Boruto's direction before the "time stop", he did not even move his head nor did the panel indicate that, it would show the head motion otherwise. Sasuke admited to have felt like he was stopped, all he could do was somewhat see things with his rinne-sharingan.

No, he brings back people exactly as they were in their past life, those that are weakened are for people at his level or stronger.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 12, 2018)

It's actually pretty clear Sasuke couldn't move. His head or any other part for that matter.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 12, 2018)

Foxve said:


> The only ones neinhart would effect is Pein and Konan. And even then, it wouldn't take them long to see through the his bullshit power and waste him.


He can't affect pain because they aren't technically alive but he can affect konan, obito and Itachi. I mean I think neinhart gets overlooked a lot. If he used it on say Itachi he can make a replica of anyonr who had an impact on Itachi's life like Shisui Uchiha. Or if he used it on Konan he could replicate Jiraiya or for Obito he could replicate Minato or Kakashi...the point I'm trying to make here is that Akatsuki fighting any of those guys would be bad.

Plus its possible for Irene to enchant the replica's to help close the loss of power they get.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> He can't affect pain because they aren't technically alive but he can affect konan, obito and Itachi. I mean I think neinhart gets overlooked a lot. If he used it on say Itachi he can make a replica of anyonr who had an impact on Itachi's life like Shisui Uchiha. Or if he used it on Konan he could replicate Jiraiya or for Obito he could replicate Minato or Kakashi...the point I'm trying to make here is that Akatsuki fighting any of those guys would be bad.



You're the one who made the fight bloodlusted and no morals i.e. anyone who had an impact on their lives will not influence how they go about this fight.  Moreover, Historia only works with the _*deceased*_, and you specifically make this beginning of Shippuden.  Which means no Jiraiya, and you can't even use Kakashi because Kakashi is still alive.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

Sasuke was looking in different directions during the timestop. I'll give you that it's somewhat of a flimsy feat considering all he did was tilt his head. I'm sure we'll get a better example later in the story. He can still genjutsu via eye though regardless. 

None of the people Neinhart can bring back from the Akatsuki's past would mean or do jack of all shit to them at their current level.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

we do not know that since we could not see his face, we have no real showings of him actually moving, besides the art detail is not very good to say the lease. they still would have any defense against someone that clicks their teeth to stop time.

They would still have a massive army on their side along with the Spriggans.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 12, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> You're the one who made the fight bloodlusted and no morals i.e. anyone who had an impact on their lives will not influence how they go about this fight.  Moreover, Historia only works with the _*deceased*_, and you specifically make this beginning of Shippuden.  Which means no Jiraiya, and you can't even use Kakashi because Kakashi is still alive.



Well I don't think that being bloodlusted would really affect who they made during their life but yea your right on the Jiraiya and Kakashi part.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 12, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Sasuke was looking in different directions during the timestop. I'll give you that it's somewhat of a flimsy feat considering all he did was tilt his head. I'm sure we'll get a better example later in the story. He can still genjutsu via eye though regardless.
> 
> None of the people Neinhart can bring back from the Akatsuki's past would mean or do jack of all shit to them at their current level.


Sasuke aint in this


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't think story matters in who is currently alive or not when it comes to crossover battle.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> I don't think story matters in who is currently alive or not when it comes to crossover battle.


Actually it would because its the Akatsuki from the beginning of shippuden.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> we do not know that since we could not see his face, we have no real showings of him actually moving, besides the art detail is not very good to say the lease. they still would have any defense against someone that clicks their teeth to stop time.
> 
> They would still have a massive army on their side along with the Spriggans.



All of them whom were killed by every Akatsuki member in the past, and the Akatsuki have their own army with Sasori, and Pain's Summons.  For that matter, a single Chibaku Tensei from Pain would effectively wipe most of the Historia out, and Itachi as well would be able to deal with anyone else.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

then it should be just their stats and not how the story is because people have stated that story does not matter.

not before Dimaria stops time to kill them all. and Irene just causes them to explode.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 12, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> All of them whom were killed by every Akatsuki member in the past, and the Akatsuki have their own army with Sasori, and Pain's Summons.  For that matter, a single Chibaku Tensei from Pain would effectively wipe most of the Historia out, and Itachi as well would be able to deal with anyone else.


I mean I don't really want to wank lol but like sasori's puppets, kakazu's hearts and pains summonings can be enchanted by Irene and be used against the akatsuki. Though I guess the akatsuki could try to desummon them to make it ineffective idk


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't recall Irene doing that


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> I don't recall Irene doing that


Im pretty sure she can enchant like people and objects.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Im pretty sure she can enchant like people and objects.



she can enchant, but i don't remember her controlling them besides her possession enchantment


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> she can enchant, but i don't remember her controlling them besides her possession enchantment


Idk id have to go back to see if she can control them but I know that she can definitely enchant them.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> I mean I don't really want to wank lol but like sasori's puppets, kakazu's hearts and pains summonings can be enchanted by Irene and be used against the akatsuki. Though I guess the akatsuki could try to desummon them to make it ineffective idk



Sasori can control a hundred puppets at once, and he normally hides his main body inside another puppet.  The same is true for Pain, who controls six bodies in battle, one of them able to summon animals to aid him in battle.  

On the other side of the spectrum is Itachi.  I know of no examples in FT that have demonstrated a resistance to an illusion technique like Tsukiyomi; he can summon Susanoo fast enough to block a lightning strike, and Susanoo also possesses both the Yata Mirror and the Sword of Totsuka, the latter of which can seal any opponent it pierces.

Kisame, when he fuses with Samehada, can drain energy from opponents through his attacks, especially when paired with his Water Prison Shark Dance Technique.

Sasori's weapons are all poisonous and can paralyze their targets.  

Deidara's C4 releases microscopic bombs that detonate and disintegrate targets at the molecular level.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> we do not know that since we could not see his face, we have no real showings of him actually moving, besides the art detail is not very good to say the lease. they still would have any defense against someone that clicks their teeth to stop time.
> 
> They would still have a massive army on their side along with the Spriggans.



I agree the art for the Boruto manga sucks. But it is still a time resistance feat none the less.

Also what army? Isn't this just the Spriggans vs beginning of Shippuden Akatsuki?



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Sasuke aint in this



I was talking about something in the manga. It's irrelevant to this battle though.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 12, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Sasori can control a hundred puppets at once, and he normally hides his main body inside another puppet.  The same is true for Pain, who controls six bodies in battle, one of them able to summon animals to aid him in battle.
> 
> On the other side of the spectrum is Itachi.  I know of no examples in FT that have demonstrated a resistance to an illusion technique like Tsukiyomi; he can summon Susanoo fast enough to block a lightning strike, and Susanoo also possesses both the Yata Mirror and the Sword of Totsuka, the latter of which can seal any opponent it pierces.
> 
> ...


Well I'm pretty sure that Irene can enchant 100 puppets lol. Kisame could take down guys like ajeel though idk about invel he could freeze kisame's water. As for Itachi yea he's a tricky one to take down. And i think wall's railgun attack that shoots electricity can make Deidaras attacks useless.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Well I'm pretty sure that Irene can enchant 100 puppets lol. Kisame could take down guys like ajeel though idk about invel he could freeze kisame's water. As for Itachi yea he's a tricky one to take down. And i think wall's railgun attack that shoots electricity can make Deidaras attacks useless.



How?  Deidara uses Chakra and Clay for his Explosion Jutsu.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

foxve, well i would say time stop awareness really, as for army, Neinhart's magic creates numberless historias from people's past.



rickthenick said:


> Idk id have to go back to see if she can control them but I know that she can definitely enchant them.



she can yes.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 12, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> How?  Deidara uses Chakra and Clay for his Explosion Jutsu.


Its weak to electricity, Sasuke’s raiton disabled it

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Its weak to electricity, Sasuke’s raiton disabled it



Ah, the elemental advantages.  Still, they do not have knowledge of each other's abilities, so they may not realize what Deidara is doing until it is too late.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

Wall just analyzes their weaknesses at the start, with or without knowledge or without even seeing it.

He can do this on a physical, mental and magical level


----------



## Jag77 (Feb 12, 2018)

Don't half the Spriggan just eventually kill themselves against the Akatsuki like canon?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 12, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Ah, the elemental advantages.  Still, they do not have knowledge of each other's abilities, so they may not realize what Deidara is doing until it is too late.


Wahl’s magic lets him scan people/things and create counters to them


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

How would they even know about chakra elemental weaknesses?

Edit: forgot the energy equivalence rule my bad


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

Wall would know since his powers are all about understanding something enough to be a weakness


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Wall would know since his powers are all about understanding something enough to be a weakness


Like your NLF fetish for the Vex, I imagine is your interpretation of Wall.   

Those constructs of his are only effective with the opponent they are made to counter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

so precious your misguided representation of things you have no idea what people are as usual, you know nothing of anything.

Like the Vex, Wall can understand his enemies but on a ludicrously lesser scale.

Nothing would suggest that they would think of a way to counter them while being attacked by the Spriggans at the same time.

@iwandesu I think we have a consensus at this point, better lock before things get out of hand


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> _*Nothing would suggest*_ that they would think of a way to counter them while being attacked by the Spriggans at the same time.



So, when two of the members of the Akatsuki possesses eyes that allow them to understand and copy enemy Ninjutsu, you maintain the delusion that the Akatsuki would not be able to counter Wall because they're fighting the other Spriggan?

Disregarding the speed advantage Akatsuki members would have over the Spriggan (Wall included), and overall advantage of power. 

Yep, this is the Vex all over again with you.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

here's a question, do every magic users use hand signs to do magic? besides just because they can couple jutsus doesn't mean they can strategically coordinate their efforts while being attacked on all sides. hardly the seed difference at all at this point. hey you are bringing up the vex, not me, if anyone is to blame it's you.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 12, 2018)

Foxve said:


> How would they even know about chakra elemental weaknesses?
> 
> Edit: forgot the energy equivalence rule my bad


even with energy equivalence weaknesses isn't announced to everyone so it doesn't really mean you opponent would know how to deal with you..

Also it doesn't apply across the board the way you are thinking, weakness isn't equalize all around.



ex: Pikachu can melt rocks with enough energy.



OMGMAN said:


> here's a question, do every magic users use hand signs to do magic?



Sharingan has x-ray vision(They can literally see insides of people like Byakugan), energy vision(they can see chakra) and other shit.

They don't really need to learn the handsign's to copy shit.

They could learn it by copying how someone controls the energy within their body or around them.

and they could reproduce it as long as it isn't a bloodline ability.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

that was rhetorical, not to be taken seriously at that point. besides, Mages are considered a blood limit as well as only 10% of the earth's population can use magic, while the rest are either incapable or do not wish to use magic.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> that was rhetorical, not to be taken seriously at that point. besides, Mages are considered a blood limit as well as only 10% of the earth's population can use magic, while the rest are either incapable or do not wish to use magic.



The only magic that's like a bloodline limit that I recall from fairy tail is Celestial wizard magic and slayer magic.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

Foxve said:


> The only magic that's like a bloodline limit that I recall from fairy tail is Celestial wizard magic and slayer magic.



it is magic in general as people on the planet that are not mages can't use magic at all and would have to use a magical item or lacrima powered item. Celestial Magic is not a bloodline limit iirc and Dragon Slayer magic is lost magic which is a dangerous type of magic with their own drastic side effects. despite being different types, magic is magic for mages, the only limit is the individual's magic's rules. just like how jutsus come in different types too.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

Foxve said:


> The only magic that's like a bloodline limit that I recall from fairy tail is Celestial wizard magic and slayer magic.



Not really.  Celestial Wizards make contracts with the Celestial Spirits, while the Slayer Magics are Lost Magic that can be taught.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

by those who are capable of using magic


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> it is magic in general as people on the planet that are not mages can't use magic at all and would have to use a magical item or lacrima powered item. Celestial Magic is not a bloodline limit iirc and Dragon Slayer magic is lost magic which is a dangerous type of magic with their own drastic side effects. despite being different types, magic is magic for mages, the only limit is the individual's magic's rules. just like how jutsus come in different types too.



No... Magic in fairy tail isn't a bloodline or even due to their cell or even DNA. Magic is literally in the air they breath which was explained in the very beginning of the series.

It's just people who have better control and can stuff magic in themselves are the one who can become mages of the guild.

Even ordinary people can use magic they just use it in their daily lives like using fire magic as a lighter, which is again shown in the start of the series.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> No... Magic in fairy tail isn't a bloodline or even due to their cell or even DNA. Magic is literally in the air they breath which was explained in the very beginning of the series.
> 
> It's just people who have better control and can stuff magic in themselves are the one who can become mages of the guild.
> 
> Even ordinary people can use magic they just use it in their daily lives like using fire magic as a lighter, which is again shown in the start of the series.



you are referring to Ethernanos, they exist in all things yes, but that doesn't make everything capable of magic, chapter 221-222 makes that very clear that not everyone in Earthland can or is incapable of using magic.

Magic is defined by the connection of nature and oneself, doesn't mean that everyone with ethernanos can do magic.

magic is found in stores and bought in shops as everyday thing, not as one can use it themselves physically, they use items for that. that is what lacrima is for.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 12, 2018)

Equalization rule. 
Carry on.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

Spriggans takes this


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Equalization rule.
> Carry on.



So, that means Pain's Preta Path and Kisame's Samehada can absorb Magic, Itachi's Yata Mirror can reflect any Magic used against it, and the Sharingan and Rinnegan users can see when the Spriggan attempt to use Magic (and in Nagato's case, he always has the Rinnegan active).


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

And August can replicate and negate all their powers, Neinhart historia’s their past enemies, shunsui with his absolute command jutsu to turn Akatsuki against themselves


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 12, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> So, that means Pain's Preta Path and Kisame's Samehada can absorb Magic, Itachi's Yata Mirror can reflect any Magic used against it, and the Sharingan and Rinnegan users can see when the Spriggan attempt to use Magic (and in Nagato's case, he always has the Rinnegan active).





OMGMAN said:


> And August can replicate and negate all their powers, Neinhart historia’s their past enemies, shunsui with his absolute command jutsu to turn Akatsuki against themselves



that should be the norm..

 we use the rule so both parties can fight each other with every ability at their disposal.

there are special cases like in case of Nasu verse, where there are multiple energy/ability origin, or for Marvel and DC. But they are an outlier for this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> And August can replicate and negate all their powers



False.  August can't copy or negate anything tool-based, which covers Sasori's Puppets, Deidara's clay, Konan's paper tags, Kisame's Samehada.  Furthermore, there is nothing that indicates he would be able to "copy" any powers that are genetics-based, like the Kekkei Genkai of the Sharingan and Rinnegan.



OMGMAN said:


> Neinhart historia’s their past enemies



You mean characters who the Akatsuki are known to have killed, characters that would be weaker than their original selves.

You forget (or willfully ignore) that Sasori alone can control an entire army's worth of puppets, how Pain leveled the entirety of Konohagakure on his own, and Itachi single-handedly killed his entire clan.  

Past enemies don't mean much for the Akatsuki, especially considering morals are off in this fight.



OMGMAN said:


> shunsui with his absolute command jutsu to turn Akatsuki against themselves



In other words, your "Panoptes Scenario" all over again.  Not surprised. 

Need I remind you that Beginning of Shippuden Itachi would happen to have the crow bearing one of those very eyes at his disposal?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

I meant powers as in physical powers, I know he can’t replicate item abilities. Neinhart’s historia are original in their abilities too, it is only those that are at his level that are weakened

You know what I almost grow tired of your obsession over me, it is unhealthy.

They does not mean that Neinhart can’t have Shisui at his disposal that had both eyes. Historias don’t have to be killed by the user, just known in their heart. Irene compressed an entire nation with her magic, more impressive than just konoha.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> You know what I almost grow tired of your obsession over me, it is unhealthy.



Well, you are an idiot who thinks he can force his interpretations to be accepted as fact while being a condescending prick about it. 

After all, you tried to claim Panoptes, a Vex Mind, was "omniverse-level" because of your single-minded interpretation of what "infinite" meant in regards to the Infinite Forest, all the while claiming you have a "purpose" for being here on top of implying free will does not exist.  

That raises more questions about one's mental health than keeping your nonsense in check (and exposing it for all to see). 



OMGMAN said:


> Irene compressed an entire nation with her magic, more impressive than just konoha.



And you've been told by everyone here (who is not one of your fellow fanatics for FT) that is considered to be hax and is non-applicable towards DC.  And in the case of this match-up, the Akatsuki in pairs alone have defeated fully manifested Bijuu, each one stronger than anything or any dragon in FT.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

I should say the same for you with your interpretations, you should learn not to do such things it only makes you look bad. You  call me simple minded yet you take things literal to heart when I said something is rhetorical, the lore states otherwise from your understanding. This exposes just how much of a hypocrite you really are.

No, only you with no reason to back up your claims that why not as I said that the only hax is the teleportation of everyone as the land was physically compressed.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> You call me simple minded yet you take things literal to heart when I said something is rhetorical, the lore states otherwise from your understanding.



You tried to compare a location that only existed for centuries in-Universe _to an entire cosmology vastly older than our own Universe.  _You tried to claim that the number of simulated realities in the Infinite Forest is somehow of equal size to the entire Elric Saga cosmology with no evidence or proof.  All you had was your obsession over the words "infinite realities" being used in relation to the Infinite Forest, and trying to use that _interpretation _of yours (nothing in the actual lore) to call for "Omniversal Panoptes" with no proof and no agreement from anyone else.



OMGMAN said:


> No, only you with no reason to back up your claims that why not as I said that the only hax is the teleportation of everyone as the land was physically compressed.



No, others have stated that the technique is considered to be "hax" and non-applicable to DC.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

And yet has realities that existed before the infinite forest or even before the Vex arrival on Mercury. Centuries does not mean anything to the Vex a few minutes can equal centuries. Destiny is considered older than our own as well. The Vex extend far beyond our system, as the Infinite Forest expands immeasurably from it’s already infinite realities. It does state in the lore, you have not read it otherwise.

Last I recall it was you and one other, but even then I already told you that is is physical compression as stated in the manga, the only thing hax was the teleportation.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 12, 2018)

This stupid shit again ? 
No, that compression crap is not accepted as DC otherwise it would have been accepted,calced and posted on  profile .There is no feat in FT that's accepted as being country lvl in this forum at this time.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

There is no reason that it didn’t get accepted, besides there is still Etherion, Acnologia, Zeref and August


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't give a shit about what you think..i'm stating what the consensus is. It's your problem if you accept it or not.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

The Spriggans takes this anyway


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> So, that means Pain's Preta Path and Kisame's Samehada can absorb Magic, Itachi's Yata Mirror can reflect any Magic used against it, and the Sharingan and Rinnegan users can see when the Spriggan attempt to use Magic (and in Nagato's case, he always has the Rinnegan active).



Holy shit I forgot about Itachi's Yata mirror. They're not that far above him so it would work. If they find a way past Dimaria, he can literally carry his whole damn team.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 12, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> also considering all rinnegan ability are the same for everyone unlike the Sharingan.
> 
> Also out of all the characters in the series pain literally has the best and most complete showing of what Rinnegan can do.


Bs 
rinnegan powers are completely different from person to person.
Madara got fucking limbo from it.
Also nagato is not even the true owner of his rinnegan.
He received madara's rinnegan from Tobi when he was a child.
He never used its powers well which is why he became a fucking esqueleton by merely summoning gedo mazo
The fact there are similaroties among the abilities can also be explained by how it is the same fucking rinnegan


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> He never used its powers well which is why he became a fucking esqueleton by merely summoning gedo mazo



Don't forget Gedo Mazo is the corpse of the Juubi, and Tobi was able to summon it without the need of such a sacrifice with just one Rinnegan.

That was likely a side-effect because, unlike Obito, Nagato didn't have Senju DNA infused in his body (even if he was of the Uzumaki Clan).

What shade means is that Nagato is the one who showed the full scope of the basic abilities of the Rinnegan.  Limbo and Sasuke's Space-Time Manipulation (and information processing) are like the Mangekyo Sharingan abilities - each wielder has an ability unique to themselves.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

If this is the beginning Shippuden version then Gedo statue is a no go


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

Just going to point out that Obito isn't in this match either. Beginning of Shippuden means no Tobi. Sasori isn't dead yet.....


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> If this is the beginning Shippuden version then Gedo statue is a no go



Actually, it is a yes-go, as Nagato first summoned it in the back-story.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

Still not used so no it is a no go


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Still not used so no it is a no go



Lol not how it works. It was used in a back story that occurred before Shippuden so it's fair play. 

Though I'm not sure Nagato'd be able to use it effectively in his condition at the time. Maybe if he sucks one of the Spriggans dry like he almost did Killer Bee.....


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 12, 2018)

When did he do that before Shippuden?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> When did he do that before Shippuden?



Yeah, this confirms you never read the series. 

He used it after Hanzo's manipulations led to Yahiko's death.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

So no other time got it so that proves my point that he cannot use it offensively after that. So yeah, it is a no go


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

They still cant win because of Dimaria’s timestop, Jacob’s BFR shit and Irene fucking things up in general.

If they had full knowledge and could blitz Dimaria they would have a much better chance


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> They still cant win because of Dimaria’s timestop, Jacob’s BFR shit and Irene fucking things up in general.
> 
> If they had full knowledge and could blitz Dimaria they would have a much better chance



Since Rinnegan can see the flow of energy in the body, Pain can likely react to DiMaria preparing to use the time-stop.  Itachi as well, if he starts the battle with his Sharingan active.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

And stop time to kill the Akatsuki


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2018)

Given how nagato died by merely opening the soul rift that ressurected all who died on konoha he most definitely is going to die if he summon gedo mazou.
Which means he absolutely is not going to summon it given he is not suicidal without talk no jutsu mindfuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Given how nagato died by merely opening the soul rift that ressurected all who died on konoha he most definitely is going to die if he summon gedo mazou.



iwandesu, the Jutsu that Nagato used kills _anyone _who uses it.  It was killing Obito too, and he used it to resurrect only Madara.  He only stayed alive so long because of Black Zetsu using him as a puppet and Naruto's Yang Chakra post-Six Paths power-up.

Oh yeah, there's that.  Black Zetsu being strong enough to puppeteer both Madara and Obito.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> iwandesu, the Jutsu that Nagato used kills _anyone _who uses it.  It was killing Obito too, and he used it to resurrect only Madara.  He only stayed alive so long because of Black Zetsu using him as a puppet and Naruto's Yang Chakra post-Six Paths power-up.
> 
> Oh yeah, there's that.  Black Zetsu being strong enough to puppeteer both Madara and Obito.


Actually what was killing Obito was having the Juubi extracted from him. Only Uzumaki’s can live through having their bijuu extracted or something, Kushina was well enough but even Naruto fell unconscious and was slowly dying after Kurama got taken out.



Catalyst75 said:


> Since Rinnegan can see the flow of energy in the body, Pain can likely react to DiMaria preparing to use the time-stop.  Itachi as well, if he starts the battle with his Sharingan active.


Dimaria reacted to END and wasnt instakilled by him, she is as fast or faster than the other team. Literally all she has to do is click her teeth and the battle is over


----------



## Juan (Feb 13, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Dimaria reacted to END


What? 

She was literally drooling from fear after the facefucking he gave her, she didn't react to anything.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

She reacted enough to cast time stop while she was unaware of end


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

Jjcb said:


> What?
> 
> She was literally drooling from fear after the facefucking he gave her, she didn't react to anything.


She cast her timestop before he reached her, but since he could move in it she got smashed.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 13, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Actually what was killing Obito was having the Juubi extracted from him. Only Uzumaki’s can live through having their bijuu extracted or something, Kushina was well enough but even Naruto fell unconscious and was slowly dying after Kurama got taken out.



It was explicitly stated that obito would have to sacrifice himself in order to revive Madras so it would have been fatal for him to.

In fact it was also implied that it wouldn't have been fatal to nagato if he wasn't so low on chakra by that point.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

But since this is Nagato at that point it wouldn’t be a viable option


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 13, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Just going to point out that Obito isn't in this match either. Beginning of Shippuden means no Tobi. Sasori isn't dead yet.....



Why wouldn't tobi be here? By beginning of shippuden I mean like all of the akatsuki members that were part of the akatsuki at that time.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> iwandesu, the Jutsu that Nagato used kills _anyone _who uses it.  It was killing Obito too, and he used it to resurrect only Madara.  He only stayed alive so long because of Black Zetsu using him as a puppet and Naruto's Yang Chakra post-Six Paths power-up.
> 
> Oh yeah, there's that.  Black Zetsu being strong enough to puppeteer both Madara and Obito.


Oh right 
Rinne tensei Works by giving Your own life to others.
Anyway given Nagato wrecks himself to use things like CST and CT i doubt he gets a Free pass gedo mazo summon.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> It was explicitly stated that obito would have to sacrifice himself in order to revive Madras so it would have been fatal for him to.
> 
> In fact it was also implied that it wouldn't have been fatal to nagato if he wasn't so low on chakra by that point.


Tbh Nagato didnt really use that specific tecnique did he ?.
Apparently he used the soul absorbing summon (hell's Path iirc) to Channel all the souls that had Just passed away in the area.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Why wouldn't tobi be here? By begging of shippuden I mean like all of the akatsuki members that were part of the akatsuki at that time.



Begging is not the same as joining


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 13, 2018)

I have said this before..but in the begining of Shipuuden ...literally half of the Akatsuki members weren't even introduced. OP has a great deal of knowledge about Nardo.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

That doesn’t really make any difference as we the audience know how strong they wer at the beginning


----------



## Foxve (Feb 13, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Why wouldn't tobi be here? By begging of shippuden I mean like all of the akatsuki members that were part of the akatsuki at that time.



Tobi only showed up after the rescue Gaara arc to replace sasori after he died.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> It was explicitly stated that obito would have to sacrifice himself in order to revive Madras so it would have been fatal for him to.
> 
> In fact it was also implied that it wouldn't have been fatal to nagato if he wasn't so low on chakra by that point.


He was dying before that due to the bijuu going bye bye though, im pretty sure that was brought up


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

though from what was said that the Jinchuuriki dies after the beast was removed


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Tobi only showed up after the rescue Gaara arc to replace sasori after he died.



But Tobi was still the one leading the Akatsuki.  Itachi knew about him, and so did Nagato.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

not officially, it is those who are currently joined.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 13, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> He was dying before that due to the bijuu going bye bye though, im pretty sure that was brought up



Did I mention said statement was made well before he even became the ten tails jijchuuriki? Because that's kind of important.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Did I mention said statement was made well before he even became the ten tails jijchuuriki? Because that's kind of important.


Its been too long since ive read it i cant remember haha

Either way thats 2 things that were/would kill him. I do remember Konan saying that Nagato using it when he was already exhausted af it would kill him though.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 13, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> I have said this before..but in the begining of Shipuuden ...literally half of the Akatsuki members weren't even introduced. OP has a great deal of knowledge about Nardo.


Lel yes they weren't introduced but we as the audience now know who was an akatsuki at that time and how strong they were.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2018)

If the Op wants tobi then they Will get Tobi lol


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

but should not be any much different besides his powers

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> If the Op wants tobi then they Will get Tobi lol



And Tobi can BFR Spriggan into his dimension.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

Dimaria stops time to kill them all or August copies and negates his powers


----------



## CrownedEagle (Feb 13, 2018)

And no one can stop Larcarde to make them wet..


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

aroused, hungry or sleepy to death


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 13, 2018)

CrownedEagle said:


> And no one can stop Larcarde to make them wet..





OMGMAN said:


> aroused, hungry or sleepy to death



Well imo larcade was just a joke character i don't think he was meant yo be taken as a serious fighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Well imo larcade was just a joke character i don't think he was meant yo be taken as a serious fighter.



he is as he can cause death, even from any extreme sensation


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2018)

Most akatsukis are virgins for ALL we know actually


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

well he can overcome that with his light like matter


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Most akatsukis are virgins for ALL we know actually


It affects anyone who has thoughts about sex n shit


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 13, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> It affects anyone who has thoughts about sex n shit


Well none of the akatsuki have ever shown that except for Obito. He's fucked.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 13, 2018)

Larcade's not really much of a factor here like I said Dimaria is pretty much carrying her whole team.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

actually when you look at it, he is a factor while everyone has eaten or slept before


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> actually when you look at it, he is a factor while everyone has eaten or slept before


Sleeping tecniques are trash tier on nardo
And the hunger tecnique is useless even in verse


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 13, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> actually when you look at it, he is a factor while everyone has eaten or slept before



Well yea I kinda was just joking on the larcade part.



Foxve said:


> Larcade's not really much of a factor here like I said Dimaria is pretty much carrying her whole team.....



Even without Dimaria there are still some spriggan that can beat some akatsuki on their own.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Sleeping tecniques are trash tier on nardo
> And the hunger tecnique is useless even in verse



no, everyone must have felt/experienced hunger or sleep, while sasori is iffy but the rest should not be any different.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Sleeping tecniques are trash tier on nardo
> And the hunger tecnique is useless even in verse


As I recall it amplifies those feelings and it can even kill people, its kinda like exotic mindfuck that affects specific things.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2018)

It is Sense manipulation amplification yeah
Which is trash tier genjutsu in nardo
Tayuya could kill you by making Your body melt inside her illusions


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

not really as it applies to those who actually had sex, ate or slept, those is not so much as genjutsu but experience amplification.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 13, 2018)

Imo this is how I would I would try to break down akatsuki vs spriggan 12. I'll go through the list of them

Deidara can be defeated by Wall. Remember that Deidara's attacks can be negated by electricity like Sasuske did. Wall can use electrical attacks not only that but he might even be able to figure it out quicker than Sasuske did because of his ability to adapt and analyze opponents mechanically. His only real chance then is to blow himself up in which they both die.

Sasori can get beaten by ajeel. Ajeel is basically has the combined powes of garaa and crocodile. Which means that he's got sand intangibillty in which Sasor's puppets can't do much against.

Hidan can get beaten by Brandish due to her size manipulation. She can literally expand Hidan's until hes just a pile of guts and blood. Although this could backfire on her if Hidan manages to get some of her blood.

Kakazu gets negged by Bloodman imo hes more versatile and hax than him.

Itachi can possibly get beaten by Dimaria. All Dimaria has to do is just freeze time before Itachi can do anything althought the problem is that Itachi has ridiculous reaction time so I'd back Itachi more.

Kisame can get beaten by Invel. Any water attack could get frozen by him. Though he does have samehada so I'm still gonna lean towards Kisame.

Zetsu vs Jacob is debatable and would be a good match since they are both the stealthy type. Bfr doesn't work on either one by Black zetsu seems way stronger than he makes it seem like so i say wins.

Irene vs Konan-R.I.P. Konan

August gets beaten by Pain-The only really path that he can copy is deva while the rest he gotta dogde so I Pain stomps him.

Obito/Tobi might get beaten by like neinhart. Honestly I could see him making a replica of Rhine to maybe trip him up even when bloodlusted. Seriously this guy was willing to throw away the world's future just because he loved her that much lol.

Let me know if I missed something. This is just my own opinion on how things might go down.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> It is Sense manipulation amplification yeah
> Which is trash tier genjutsu in nardo
> Tayuya could kill you by making Your body melt inside her illusions


Larcade was passively affecting the entire battlefield with thousands of people in it just by being around and was even making Irene and August sweat. Thats a much better mindfuck feat and thats just passive


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

August was not effected


----------



## Foxve (Feb 13, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Even without Dimaria there are still some spriggan that can beat some akatsuki on their own.



There isn't a single member of the Spriggans that can solo the Akatsuki aside from Dimaria

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

i wouldn't say that


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 13, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> i wouldn't say that


Dimaria is really the only one that could lol. Irene wouldn't be enough and neither would August really. Now for the Akatsuki the only one that could really solo is Itachi is uses Amatarasu from the start.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 13, 2018)

Reminder that Itachi has acces to Izanami and Kotoamatsukami asside from his MS shit.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Dimaria is really the only one that could lol. Irene wouldn't be enough and neither would August really. Now for the Akatsuki the only one that could really solo is Itachi is uses Amatarasu from the start.


Irene and August are above them and have demonstrated feats that would say otherwise


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Dimaria is really the only one that could lol. Irene wouldn't be enough and neither would August really. Now for the Akatsuki the only one that could really solo is Itachi is uses Amatarasu from the start.


Irene’s meteor could probably kill most if not all of them, same with August’s suicide technique.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Irene’s meteor could probably kill most if not all of them, same with August’s suicide technique.



Irene's meteor can be easily countered by Deva Path Pain or Itachi's Susanoo (Itachi helped Naruto and Killer B destroy a Chibaku Tensei), and the Preta Path and Samehada would absorb the energy from August's suicide technique, or Itachi or Tobi could use Genjutsu to make August halt the technique and kill himself.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

Her meteor was country level before it entered the atmosphere and Mashima’s stupid ass shrunk it down to a pebble and August’s suicide technique is continent level and literally boils people’s blood and kills them.

Not to mention the Spriggan team has the casual DC advantage. August can, with a glance, throw out a technique that would kill any of the Akatsuki if they arent defending with Susanoo, Samehada fusion, or Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Her meteor was country level before it entered the atmosphere and Mashima’s stupid ass shrunk it down to a pebble and August’s suicide technique is continent level and literally boils people’s blood and kills them.



Two things: 

1. It is better to presume that the meteor size when it entered the atmosphere is the actual size (and that Mashima screwed up with the depiction of its entry from space).

2. Boiling people's blood is not impressive temperature-wise, as blood boils at the same temperature _*as water.  *_You should have gone for melting the land (which would still be below temperatures of the sun, which Amaterasu is capable of).



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Not to mention the Spriggan team has the casual DC advantage. August can, with a glance, throw out a technique that would kill any of the Akatsuki if they arent defending with Susanoo, Samehada fusion, or Shinra Tensei.



Jiraya's Ultra-Big Rasengan was stated to have enough energy to hollow out a mountain if it were to detonate, yet Preta Path was able to absorb all that energy easy, while Samehada had no problem eating all the Chakra from a Version 2 Bijuu Mode Killer B (one with all eight tails).

Also, Water beats Fire on the Ninjutsu tree.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

Nothing August can’t replicate and then negate.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. It is better to presume that the meteor size when it entered the atmosphere is the actual size (and that Mashima screwed up with the depiction of its entry from space).
> 
> ...


1. Mashima fucked something up thats for sure lol

2. The blood boil is a side effect, which was causing people to fall over in pain before he melted the whole country. 

Jellal’s meteor was like XX megatons and August treated him like garbage. He also knocked Brandish out with a handwave and should have tons of counters available due to knowing most every type of magic.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Nothing August can’t replicate and then negate.



Samehada is a sword, which would fall under the Holder Magic category he is weak again, and unless his Copy Magic can alter his very genetics, he's not copying Kekkei Genkai.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 13, 2018)

Again I know that much


----------



## Alita (Feb 13, 2018)

We never got to see August final attack so we have no idea of what it's capable of and featwise Irene is more impressive than august anyway. The only real threat among them is dimiria but she can be blitzed before using time stop and even if she could she has no way to harm certain members at all. Irene's meteor was destroyed before we could see full damage output so we can only say it's at least as strong as jellal's meteor which was put at 19 megatons which multiple members can easily deal with.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 13, 2018)

They aren't killing DiMaria before she clicks her teet and she doesn't even needs to react to them since she both opens and spams his timestop, and should also be capable of letting her teammates move within it.

That's GG.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 13, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> We never got to see August final attack so we have no idea of what it's capable of and featwise Irene is more impressive than august anyway. The only real threat among them is dimiria but she can be blitzed before using time stop and even if she could she has no way to harm certain members at all. Irene's meteor was destroyed before we could see full damage output so we can only say it's at least as strong as jellal's meteor which was put at 19 megatons which multiple members can easily deal with.


Mavis and August both said it would destroy Fiore, 2 of the most, if not the most magic knowledgeable characters in the series


----------



## Alita (Feb 13, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> *They aren't killing DiMaria before she clicks her teet *and she doesn't even needs to react to them since she both opens and spams his timestop, and should also be capable of letting her teammates move within it.
> 
> That's GG.



With speed not equal they are. Dimaria doesn't get scaled off the dragons speed meaning she is just mach 5.4 in speed while most akatsuki get FRS scaling or greater which is mach 128. She gets blitzed from the standard starting distance of 20 meters since you you need to be 20 times faster to do it. Even if she could stop it there are members she cannot harm regardless. Nagato tanked a V2 lariat from bee than fucked up kisame. Kisame tanked MP. Obito took hits from BM Naruto and has intangibility. Kakuzu's skin defense can take a beating from a bijuu. 

I also don't remember her showing the ability to allow her teammates to move in timestop.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> With speed not equal they are. Dimaria doesn't get scaled off the dragons speed meaning she is just mach 5.4 in speed while most akatsuki get FRS scaling or greater which is mach 128. She gets blitzed from the standard starting distance of 20 meters since you you need to be 20 times faster to do it. Even if she could stop it there are members she cannot harm regardless. Nagato tanked a V2 lariat from bee than fucked up kisame. Kisame tanked MP. Obito took hits from BM Naruto and has intangibility. Kakuzu's skin defense can take a beating from a bijuu.
> 
> I also don't remember her showing the ability to allow her teammates to move in timestop.



She just needs to move a centimeter before they or their attacks move at least 20 meters while having all her teammates to cover for her, a few of which scale to the dragons. It's not happening.


----------



## Alita (Feb 14, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> She just needs to move a centimeter before they or their attacks move at least 20 meters while having all her teammates to cover for her, a few of which scale to the dragons. It's not happening.



I don't see why any of them would get scaled to the dragons.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I don't see why any of them would get scaled to the dragons.



Because Erza's mum literally turns into a dragon and the old dude is stronger than her, both also having MHS feats themselves.


----------



## Alita (Feb 14, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Because Erza's mum literally turns into a dragon and the old dude is stronger than her, both also having MHS feats themselves.



Only MHS feat between them I can think of was Irene's meteor which came out to sub relativistic but doesn't scale to her general speed. Don't remember anything from August.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Only MHS feat between them I can think of was Irene's meteor which came out to sub relativistic but doesn't scale to her general speed. Don't remember anything from August.



The light pilar he attacked Natsu with that one time, the meteorite is being directed or pushed by her power so its mhs for her either way.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Only MHS feat between them I can think of was Irene's meteor which came out to sub relativistic but doesn't scale to her general speed. Don't remember anything from August.



He had trouble with Cana's Card Magic (he can't copy abilities that come from items), and Gildarts was able to bypass that with his prosthetic arm.  In other words, Samehada would eat August completely.

You are also correct about the meteor.  Projectile-based attacks very often do not equate with physical combat speed.  This is the case with the meteorite. 

Even then, the meteorite somehow slows down enough when it enters the atmosphere to be able to be reacted to.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

The meteorite didnt slow down.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The meteorite didnt slow down.





That is what meteorites often do once they come into contact with the atmosphere.  The alternative would be to consider the feat a speed outlier, since the gap in speed between that meteorite and the next speed calc is too big.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 14, 2018)

Just going to point out that there is no reason to not scale Irene to the Dragons or she would have been blitz and killed by literally every dragon in the series considering every dragon probably wanted her dead considering she is the original maker/creator of the shit that could kill them.

 Seriously, you'd think the woman who had research the dragons would have a relative reaction to avoid them.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> That is what meteorites often do once they come into contact with the atmosphere. The alternative would be to consider the feat a speed outlier, since the gap in speed between that meteorite and the next speed calc is too big.



Who gives a shit this is a place where people think Piccolo's moonbuster feat isn't an outlier and Erza is basically a collection of outliers anyway.

Because the FT cast literally boost themselves with feelings, is literally canon that they are as strong as they feel like.


And any speed reduction in the atmosphere is practically meaningless anyway unless is drastic enough to slow the thing down to a 1/1000 its original speed.


----------



## Alita (Feb 14, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The light pilar he attacked Natsu with that one time, the meteorite is being directed or pushed by her power so its mhs for her either way.



No it isn't. She summoned the meteor but she was not controlling it with telekinesis or anything like that so there is no reason to scale her speed to it. When was natsu attacked by a light pillar and how do you know it was MHS?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> No it isn't. She summoned the meteor but she was not controlling it with telekinesis or anything like that so there is no reason to scale her speed to it. When was natsu attacked by a light pillar and how do you know it was MHS?



She is either guiding the thing that moves by itself or she designated the target and is using her power to pull it down, not to mention actually finding and selecting the thing in space to begin with.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> When was natsu attacked by a light pillar and how do you know it was MHS?



It was an exploding pillar of fire, not a pillar of light.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Who gives a shit this is a place where people think Piccolo's moonbuster feat isn't an outlier _and Erza is basically a collection of outliers anyway_.



That is hardly an excuse (though we both know it is another example of Mashima's bad writing).

On the other hand, I can prove the Piccolo moonbuster isn't an outlier by using Roshi's instance of destroying the Moon, and the fight with Raditz.

The Raditz fight showed us that charged Ki attacks like the Kamehameha have a multiplied power level compared to a fighter's base power, which is why we have instances of weaker fighters being able to hurt fighters much stronger than themselves with charged and/or concentrated Ki attacks.  

Vegeta blowing off part of Perfect Cell's body with the Final Flash when his physical attacks could not affect the Android; Piccolo killing Raditz with the Makankosappo despite only possessing a third of Raditz's base power; Krillin's Kienzan cutting off second form Frieza's tail.  All of those are examples of charged Ki attacks affecting fighters otherwise far beyond the attack's power level.

Paired with that is Roshi's Max Power state, which is the same as Frieza's 100% form and Super Saiyan Third Grade: a form that substantially increases the user's power level, but at the cost of stamina.  

Taking both the charged nature of a Kamehameha and the Max Form into account, Roshi's Max Power Kamehameha possessed energy equal to Z-era Piccolo, who was able to destroy the Moon without the need of a transformation, even if he put a lot of his energy into the act.  

In other words, the moon-busting feats of Roshi and Z-era Piccolo are not outliers when you consider how transformations and charged Ki attacks affect power levels.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 14, 2018)

I literally said that Dimaria should scale to the Dragons speed at least somewhat since she could react to END charging her. She isnt getting blitzed here


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

Also FT scaled to the speed of dodging lightning


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 14, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Also FT scaled to the speed of dodging lightning


Wait who dodged lightning?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Wait who dodged lightning?



Natsu and Gajeel at the Fairy Tail battle arc


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Wait who dodged lightning?


No one dodged real lightning (which cannot be said for Itach reacting to Kirin).

It is another OMGMAN double-standard for interpreting fictional physics.  Do not expect him to believe the same for anything not FT.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> That is hardly an excuse (though we both know it is another example of Mashima's bad writing).
> 
> On the other hand, I can prove the Piccolo moonbuster isn't an outlier by using Roshi's instance of destroying the Moon, and the fight with Raditz.
> 
> The Raditz fight showed us that charged Ki attacks like the Kamehameha have a multiplied power level compared to a fighter's base power, which is why we have instances of weaker fighters being able to hurt fighters much stronger than themselves with charged and/or concentrated Ki attacks.



Dude, Piccolo blowed the moon with and attack that was weaker than his last move in the tournament vs Goku, it was an uncharged ki blast, the speed itself contradicts every other feat in the manga up to the Boo saga and the Roshi feat if anything shows why it should be considered an outlier, because Piccolo didn't know about the tail weakpoint and Gohan transformation was a plot point against Vegeta.

People here was honest enough to realize that the speed of the feat makes it impossible, and you can't just take the DC while ignoring the speed since that's cherry picking what you feel you can pass up as legit.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

@rickthenick To clarify, magic is the produce of the connection of the user and nature itself. as the lighting came from the sky to ground, and even redirected by Gajeel's iron


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

Lightning doesn't really explodes in a giant ball of light to.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 14, 2018)

Laxus’ lightning speed is inconsistent, you might be able to grab a good speed for it if you went back and checked all of Laxus’ fights. But for now Laxus is barely a top tier by EoS


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Dude, Piccolo blowed the moon with and attack that was weaker than his last move in the tournament vs Goku, it was an uncharged ki blast, the speed itself contradicts every other feat in the manga up to the Boo saga and the Roshi feat if anything shows why it should be considered an outlier



Roshi's Max Power Kamehameha would be the same speed-wise, given it was the first instance of the feat being done, and I just explained the two reasons why the Max Power Kamehameha specifically would have that power and speed (charged Ki, and a transformation).  It doesn't prove an outlier, but shows the gap between early DB Roshi and Z-Era Piccolo, if Piccolo could do the same to the Moon without the need of a transformation or for an even more powerful attack like Makankosappo (and Piccolo was shocked that Raditz could dodge an attack as fast as Makankosappo).

For that matter, in terms of the attack's speed, it is actually accepted and on his profile.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Laxus’ lightning speed is inconsistent, you might be able to grab a good speed for it if you went back and checked all of Laxus’ fights. But for now Laxus is barely a top tier by EoS



But his Fairy Tail physics, OneSimpleAnime. He wrote his graduating thesis on the fictional physics of Fairy Tail's Magic.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Lightning doesn't really explodes in a giant ball of light to.



I doubt that even matters at all in any discussion like that. because lightning in Naruto, One Piece or Bleach.

besides that,


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Roshi's Max Power Kamehameha would be the same speed-wise, given it was the first instance of the feat being done, and I just explained the two reasons why the Max Power Kamehameha specifically would have that power and speed (charged Ki, and a transformation). It doesn't prove an outlier, but shows the gap between early DB Roshi and Z-Era Piccolo, if Piccolo could do the same to the Moon without the need of a transformation or for an even more powerful attack like Makankosappo (and Piccolo was shocked that Raditz could dodge an attack as fast as Makankosappo).
> 
> For that matter, in terms of the attack's speed, it is actually accepted and on his profile.



No, full power Roshi is weaker than any Piccolo including the one that's barely island level with his best move, best move that has more power than the one that supposedly destroyed the moon. Roshi did what he dis because DB is still a gag filled manga up to Z, Picollo did the same thing because he had no choice to move the plot forward and the speed and DC are still obviously outlier that contradict everything else.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 14, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> I doubt that even matters at all in any discussion like that. because lightning in Naruto, One Piece or Bleach.



If it explodes is not real lightning.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> If it explodes is not real lightning.


then any lightning feat in fiction with that is not real lightning.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 14, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Roshi's Max Power Kamehameha would be the same speed-wise, given it was the first instance of the feat being done, and I just explained the two reasons why the Max Power Kamehameha specifically would have that power and speed (charged Ki, and a transformation).  It doesn't prove an outlier, but shows the gap between early DB Roshi and Z-Era Piccolo, if Piccolo could do the same to the Moon without the need of a transformation or for an even more powerful attack like Makankosappo (and Piccolo was shocked that Raditz could dodge an attack as fast as Makankosappo).
> 
> For that matter, in terms of the attack's speed, it is actually accepted and on his profile.
> 
> ...


Fairy tail physics = I really like my friends so i can make Kugelblitz flames and kill a guy that controls time


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Fairy tail physics = I really like my friends so i can make Kugelblitz flames and kill a guy that controls time



Don't forget the guys that can make "real black holes" and the guy that can crack the event horizon of a black hole.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Exactly.



so then Enel, any lightning user in Naruto, etc are not real lightning user and don't scale to real lightning in power or speed.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> No.



yes because their attacks explode too so they do not scale to that.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

then those other verses are not real lightning and don't scale at all, does not take away what their speed is in general

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> _*then those other verses are not real lightning and don't scale at all*_, does not take away what their speed is in general



So says the two-faced shameless hypocrite who thinks Bluenote creates "real black holes", and thinks that Natsu has Kugelblitz temperature flames, *despite neither demonstrating the actual properties of what you're trying to compare them to.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

@rickthenick so I think we can say that speed is not really an issue here


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 14, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> so then Enel, any lightning user in Naruto, etc are not real lightning user and don't scale to real lightning in power or speed.



I'm confused. Were you under the impression that we accepted these as lightning speed?

Enels kind of an iffy case but otherwise no. We don't just assume all lightning based attacks are lightning speed.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 14, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm confused. Were you under the impression that we accepted these as lightning speed?
> 
> Enels kind of an iffy case but otherwise no. We don't just assume all lightning based attacks are lightning speed.



Ok, because people using the description of powers in the manga as hard facts, but anyway I see, at least you are one of the few reasonable people in this discussion, thank you for that. and how Laxus' lightning came from the clouds as well rather from him.

I also provided a calc for Laxus' lightning.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm confused. Were you under the impression that we did accepted these as lightning speed?
> 
> Enels kind of an iffy case but otherwise no. We don't just assume all lightning based attacks are lightning speed.



I think this started after I brought up Itachi reacting to Kirin.  Rather than just Lightning Nature Chakra, Sasuke also drew upon the natural electrical energy within the storm cloud above him and Itachi.  Zetsu made specific mention about the speed of lightning when discussing how Kirin could not be evaded.

Yet Itachi was able to react fast enough to summon Susanoo.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 16, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Natsu and Gajeel at the Fairy Tail battle arc



The only real time when Laxus's lightning is (arguably) lightning speed is when he turns into a lightning bolt aka "lightning body" and from what I remember no one reacted to him while he was using it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 16, 2018)

Katakuri solos


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 16, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> The only real time when Laxus's lightning is (arguably) lightning speed is when he turns into a lightning bolt aka "lightning body" and from what I remember no one reacted to him while he was using it.



there is lightning he utilized that also came from the clouds as well as lightning strikes.


----------



## rickthenick (Feb 16, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> there is lightning he utilized that also came from the clouds as well as lightning strikes.


Did anyone dodge or react to it?


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 16, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Did anyone dodge or react to it?


When Laxus was about to kill Natsu and Gajeel managed to get him out of the way in time.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 16, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> there is lightning he utilized that also came from the clouds as well as lightning strikes.


I dont think anyone reacted to that specific lighting,thi


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I dont think anyone reacted to that specific lighting,thi


Link removed

9-13 gajeel managed to be fast enough to grab  Natsu and move him out of the way in time


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 16, 2018)

OMGMAN said:


> Link removed
> 
> 9-13 gajeel managed to be fast enough to grab  Natsu and move him out of the way in time


Since when his specific fighting is shown coming through clouds .
Pretty sure they were inside the church on this scene and the church roof was not destroyed by that lighting


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> ince when his specific fighting is shown coming through clouds .
> Pretty sure they were inside the church on this scene and the church roof was not destroyed by that lighting



And that's the question, isn't it?  If it is just an indoor strike with no lightning coming from the clouds, then the initial stance was just a set-up of a specific technique, not summoning lightning from the clouds.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 17, 2018)

You are using anime reference? That does not count as we use the mangas.
@iwandesu we did not see the entire roof of the church if it wasn’t from outside.

Here are other pages from different chapters of Lightning cloud-to-ground: Link removed, Link removed, Link removed and Link removed


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 17, 2018)

We see the church afterwards the battle lol.
There is no hole on it as dar as im concerned.
As for the other instances of lighting no one dodges them.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 17, 2018)

Where was this? I was looking back but can't find a church unharmed.

The first one is where Gajeel deliberately let hit get hit to let out their pent up frustration.

And Wall is immune to that type of lightning.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 17, 2018)

The church is unharmed on all pictures we get from it till tartaros blow it up


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 17, 2018)

please provide the picture of the roof, more than seven 7 passed from that battle to Tartarus, lots can happen, besides it would not take long to repair the damage to the church from Natsu and Laxus' battle. because ever since Laxus and Mystogen's first exchange it was not unharmed. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3McEHlBmgE


----------

